# [Editeur C] Qu'utilisez-vous ?

## angela

Bonjour,

voilà venu pour moi les cours de C/C++, mais je n'ai absolument aucune idée de que prendre comme éditeur. Emacs, Xemacs ne me plaisent pas vraiment. 

J'avais l'habitude de travailler sous Netbeans pour le Java, je cherche quelque chose un peu dans ce genre...

Merci bien

angela

----------

## Pongten

Kdevelopp peut s'avérer pas mal (mais j'ai jamais vraiment testé)... sinon, il y a aussi eclipse avec un plugin C/C++

----------

## Enlight

 *angela wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> voilà venu pour moi les cours de C/C++, mais je n'ai absolument aucune idée de que prendre comme éditeur. Emacs, Xemacs ne me plaisent pas vraiment. 
> 
> J'avais l'habitude de travailler sous Netbeans pour le Java, je cherche quelque chose un peu dans ce genre...
> ...

 

Et une malédiction sur 12 générations ça te tente???   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon pour pimenter le troll j'ajoute une règle, les noms d'éditeurs en 3 lettres sont interdits   :Mad: 

edit : notepad, très bien notepad!!!Last edited by Enlight on Thu Oct 27, 2005 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LaMs

Ben si tu fais du Java aussi moi je te conseil Eclipse, il est principalement fais pour le Java mais tu peux y ajouter un plugin pour faire du C (CDT le nom du plugin je crois) et plein d'autre plugin. 

Lams

----------

## Pongten

vim ! 

vim !

vim !

Ok  :Embarassed:  ... je   :Arrow: 

----------

## kernelsensei

franchement pour coder, vim c'est super, ca complete les noms, coloration syntaxique, supporte les ctags, ...

----------

## Zazbar

Pour ma part j'utilise anjuta sous gnome ...

```

*  dev-util/anjuta

      Latest version available: 1.2.4

      Latest version installed: 1.2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 7,239 kB

      Homepage:    http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A versatile IDE for GNOME

      License:     GPL-2

```

Maintenant a toi de voir ...

----------

## LaMs

Si t'as lu toute la doc pour savoir comment il marche avant .....   :Arrow: 

PS: Faudrait pas lui polluer son thread...Last edited by LaMs on Thu Oct 27, 2005 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

Pongten et k_s dehors pour non respect des règles!

----------

## Pongten

K_S ??

----------

## Enlight

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> K_S ??

  k_s => kernel_senseï

----------

## Pongten

Ha, ok  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

Woaw ! je suis sur qu'avec une réponse comme ça elle va trouver ce qui lui faut du premier coup  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, pour faire un peu le tri disons que emacs/xemacs/vim sont des éditeurs créés par des geeks pour un usage principalament de programmation. Ils sont très complets, très ouverts à tous les languages de prog mais il faut perdre plusieurs journées à configurer tout le bazar.

Ce sont des programmes très simples que tu peux configurer selon tes plus audacieux désirs. Et sur une durée suffisament longue, c'est ceux qu'on fini par adorer.

Après tu as des IDE plus "user-friendly" genre Eclipse (très bien pour le java mais jamais testé le plugin C/C++)

anjuta &  Kdevelopp je ne les connais pas donc je ne sais pas vraiment à quoi les rapprocher

J'ai aussi vu des gens développer avec Kate à la fac (ca fait peur !)

----------

## Enlight

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> ...

 

bah on peut lui donner les noms simplement et elle se fera une idée en googleant un peu, ça empeche pas de déconner vu que le sujêt est un poil trollesque.

Bref scite peut être une piste également : http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html

----------

## ryo-san

gvim   :Cool:  ( 4 lettres   :Wink:  )

----------

## boozo

'alute

personnellement je trouve les ide inadaptés pour des petits developpements ; après pour du lourd... ok ou du emacs-like si t'es plutôt geek 

sinon j'ai vu effectivement des potes qui codais en xml/xsl ou en php avec kate et d'après eux c'est pas mal   :Wink: 

moi j'était plutôt nedit que j'aime bien et pis c'était mon premier alors... les souvenirs, la madelaine...  :Mr. Green: 

@Enlight : normalement je suis bon pour revenir en deuxième semaine  :Laughing: 

----------

## Starch

ViM sans hésiter.

Le seul problème c'est qu'il faut énormément de temps et de recherches sur vim.org pour en faire un éditeur tel qu'on le désire... (et que les raccourcis clavier avec Shift ne marchent pas en console, ce qui est chiant quand on est trop habitué au shift + flèche pour sélectionner...)

Eclipse + CDT j'ai essayé, ça ne m'a pas plu. Je n'étais pas arrivé à empêcher la recompilation automatique :/

Anjuta j'ai essayé à une époque... C'était trop orienté GTK / Glade. KDevelop pareil avec Qt (genre parfois tu te demandes si ça existe encore les programes sans GUI...).

Une collègue utilise Kate ici. Le code est joliement coloré... Un autre utilise Emacs, mais il est fou. (genre il a son écran en jaune sur noir avec une police de 8 sur un écran en 1600).

Voilà pour ma maigre expérience.

----------

## boozo

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Un autre utilise Emacs, mais il est fou. (genre il a son écran en jaune sur noir avec une police de 8 sur un écran en 1600)

 

 :Laughing:   j'en connaissais un dans le même genre, la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, il parlais encore... mais on ne le comprenais plus   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

SCiTe

$ eix scite

```
* app-editors/scite 

     Available versions:  1.61 1.62 1.63 1.64 1.65 1.66

     Installed:           1.66

     Homepage:            http://www.scintilla.org

     Description:         A very powerful editor for programmers

```

----------

## Asher256

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> franchement pour coder, vim c'est super, ca complete les noms, coloration syntaxique, supporte les ctags, ...

 

Totalement d'accord.

Je n'ai jamais vraiment aimé les IDE dans genre VC++, Anjuta, etc. Ils facilitent la vie c'est sûre (comme app wizard sous vc++) mais on peux se passer de leurs fonctions. 

Personnellement je préfère l'éditeur GVim que j'utilise dans presque dans tous mes projets (que se soit un site html/php, un prog c/c++ ou un script awk/bash/perl).

Vim me permet plusieurs choses: Colorier la syntaxe,  éditer la différence entre deux fichier, me déplacer avec ctags, exécuter des tâches répétitives, filtrer le code source avec des outils externes (tous les outils possibles supportant stdin/stdout), indentation automatique du code c/c++, des scripts à gogo dans http://www.vim.org/ (pour étendre ses fonctionnalités), etc. etc.

Mais ce que j'apprécie le plus dans cet éditeur: le mode "command". Ce mode permet d'exécuter facilement les tâches répétitives (très utile dans la prog), d'utiliser les expressions régulières pour le remplacement et la recherche avancée dans la source.

J'ai essayé kate un moment. J'ai trouvé qu'il était bien comme éditeur (avec la completion automatique similaire à VC++) mais le mode "command" de vim m'a manqué (il me fait gagner beaucoup de temps) et en + il n'existe pas de kate mode console  :Smile: 

Essayez vim/gvim avant de le juger (Comme je l'avait fait au tout début. J'avais détesté vim... Maintenant je ne peux plus m'en passer  :Smile:  ).

----------

## Trevoke

C'est a moitie off, mais ca pourra servir quand meme, je pense..

Sous Windows (deja que SCiTe a un binaire windows sur le site), il y a aussi Notepad+ qui a vraiment l'air top!

----------

## mrduchnok

et personne ne connaitrais un bon script pour codé en c++ sous vim ? 

j'ai cherché mais je trouve pas de petit module pour compléter les noms des méthodes en rapport avec un objet..

merci !

----------

## Asher256

 *mrduchnok wrote:*   

> et personne ne connaitrais un bon script pour codé en c++ sous vim ? 
> 
> j'ai cherché mais je trouve pas de petit module pour compléter les noms des méthodes en rapport avec un objet..
> 
> merci !

 

Tu veux dire un script vim fait pour le bien éditer un code c++?

Si c'est le cas, en voilà deux:

http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=336

http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=493

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est a moitie off, mais ca pourra servir quand meme, je pense..
> 
> Sous Windows (deja que SCiTe a un binaire windows sur le site), il y a aussi Notepad+ qui a vraiment l'air top!

 

SOUS WINDOWS IL Y A VIM !

sinon (ViM ++)++ [le 2ème est de la part de scout].

ViM POWA

----------

## TGL

Qlqs éléments de réponse sont probablement à repêcher dans le précédent troll sur le sujet.

Bon, perso j'y évoquais Cream, et je m'y tiens. C'est un GVim super-customizé, pour les gens qui voudraient un éditeur sans dualité de mode édition / commande, qui auraient des raccourcis claviers "classiques" (style Ctrl+C / Ctrl+V), mais qui serait quand même aussi costaud qu'un Vim+plugins pour les fonctions avancées. Je fais peu de C/C++ ceci dit, donc je ne sais pas trop quels plugins pour ces langages y ont été integrés.

----------

## ghoti

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Woaw ! je suis sur qu'avec une réponse comme ça elle va trouver ce qui lui faut du premier coup 

 

Pourquoi "elle" ?

Mais je serais ravi que ce soit effectivement "elle" ...

----------

## Trevoke

'elle' parce que le nickname c'est 'angela' ...

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est a moitie off, mais ca pourra servir quand meme, je pense..
> 
> Sous Windows (deja que SCiTe a un binaire windows sur le site), il y a aussi Notepad+ qui a vraiment l'air top! 
> 
> SOUS WINDOWS IL Y A VIM !
> ...

 

[size=48]

ET MOI MEME SOUS WIN J'UTILISE EMACS[/size] et j'ai rien d'un pianiste  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Starch

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> ET MOI MEME SOUS WIN

 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 'elle' parce que le nickname c'est 'angela' ...

 

Ah bon !  Donc Grichka, c'est "elle" aussi ?

Moi je ne m'en sors plus avec tous ces sexes  :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sinon (ViM ++)++ [le 2ème est de la part de scout].

 

et oui !!!

bon je me permet de mettre mon grain de sel, pas pour expliquer des problèmes de complétions et autres ce qui a déja été fait par les autres, mais pour souligner le fait que l'apprentissage de vim (ou emacs ou tout autre éditeur sophistiqué) est un bon investissement, car tu gardes le même éditeur pour tout tes languages de programmation, contrairement aux divers IDE.

Moi j'utilise vim pour faire du C, du ruby, du bash, du texte brut, éditer mes fichiers de conf, etc ...

----------

## marvin rouge

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ViM POWA

 y'a pas de tabs (ou d'onglets) dans gvim. bouh.

</troll>

j'essaie "d'apprendre" gvim, mais je comprends pas comment on navigue d'un fichier à un autre. Vu qu'ya pas de tabs, m'faudrait la combinaison de touches idoine pour passer de l'un à l'autre. mrfff.

----------

## Starch

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'essaie "d'apprendre" gvim, mais je comprends pas comment on navigue d'un fichier à un autre. Vu qu'ya pas de tabs, m'faudrait la combinaison de touches idoine pour passer de l'un à l'autre. mrfff.

 

J'utilise l'extension Project. Sympa, mais comme j'arrive à à peu près 292 fichiers C, et à peu près autant de headers ça devient un peu invivable.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   C'est a moitie off, mais ca pourra servir quand meme, je pense..
> 
> Sous Windows (deja que SCiTe a un binaire windows sur le site), il y a aussi Notepad+ qui a vraiment l'air top! 
> 
> SOUS WINDOWS IL Y A VIM !
> ...

 

nul n'est parfait  :Wink: 

----------

## Steelskin

Pour ma part, j'utilise emacs, mais je ne sais pas du tout utiliser vim, et je ne sais pas de quelles fonctionnalités il dispose en plus, ou en moins.

Ce qui me plaît particulièrement avec emacs (je laisse le soin aux utilisateurs de vim de donner leur avis point par point) :

-Intégration de gdb, avec curseur d'avancement, ligne par ligne, dans chaque fichier.

-Compilation dasn emacs

-Multi-windows (mais je suppose que cela existe aussi avec wim)

-M-x Eshell (un shell dans un buffer)

-Bref, la possibilité de TOUT faire dans emacs, sans avoir besoin d'un second term d'ouvert.

----------

## BlakDrago

J'utilise également emacs, j'ai essayé le plugin c/c++ d'eclipse, mais il est vraiment foireux.

----------

## scout

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> </troll>
> 
> j'essaie "d'apprendre" gvim, mais je comprends pas comment on navigue d'un fichier à un autre. Vu qu'ya pas de tabs, m'faudrait la combinaison de touches idoine pour passer de l'un à l'autre. mrfff.

 

tu splittes la fenetre avec CTRL+W s et tu édites le fichier dans la nvelle fenetre.

CTRL+W _ te permet de maximiser la fenetre (en gros tous les CTRL+W manipent les fenetres)

sinon tu met "set hidden" qui te permet d'avoir des fichiers ouverts qui ne sont affichés dans aucune fenetre. pour maniper ces fichiers tu as :ls et :b numéro_de_buffer et autres commandes ...

les vraies "tabs" sont prévues pour vim 7

----------

## Trevoke

Qui que soit angela, de toute facon, on dirait que vous lui avez fait peur.  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   ViM POWA y'a pas de tabs (ou d'onglets) dans gvim. bouh.
> 
> </troll>
> 
> j'essaie "d'apprendre" gvim, mais je comprends pas comment on navigue d'un fichier à un autre. Vu qu'ya pas de tabs, m'faudrait la combinaison de touches idoine pour passer de l'un à l'autre. mrfff.

 

Pour naviguer entre différents fichiers, il y a toutes les commandes relatives aux buffers et fenetres (cf :help buffers)

Sinon, si tu veux vraiment quelque chose qui ressemble à des tabs, tu peux essayer des scripts comme MiniBufExplorer ou TabBar.

----------

## angela

Bon, bein merci tout le monde.

Désolé si mon poste était un peu trollesque, mais je voulais savoir l'avis de vrais connaisseurs  :Wink: ...

Je me suis tourné vers Vim, mais j'ai un peu de peine pour le moment, notamment pour compiler directement un fichier ( :make ne marche pas)...

+ et merci

----------

## zdra

moi je fais du C/C++ avec gedit   :Cool: 

Oui oui je sais, un jours faudrait que je prenne la peine de lire un tuto sur (g)vi(m)...

----------

## Asher256

 *angela wrote:*   

> Bon, bein merci tout le monde.
> 
> Désolé si mon poste était un peu trollesque, mais je voulais savoir l'avis de vrais connaisseurs ...
> 
> Je me suis tourné vers Vim, mais j'ai un peu de peine pour le moment, notamment pour compiler directement un fichier ( :make ne marche pas)...
> ...

 S'il y un Makefile dans le répertoire actuel -qui est supposé contenir la code source+Le fichier Makefile- ça n'a aucune raison de ne pas marcher.

Un tout petit rappel (au cas ou...). ":make" permet d'utiliser le fichier Makefile (que tu auras écrit au préalable) afin de compiler ton prog.

L'un des avantages d'utiliser ":make" au lieu de ":!make" c'est que ":make" permet de naviguer dans les erreurs de compilation. ":cn" permet d'aller vers l'erreur suivante. ":cp" permet d'aller vers l'erreur précédente. Très pratique. C'est une des fonctions que j'adore dans vim (que je n'ai pas trouvé dans kate par exemple. Sauf si quelqu'un connait un plugin?).

Pour savoir s'il y a un Makefile dans le répertoire actuel: ":!ls"

Pour aller dans le répertoire ou il y a ton code source + makefile : ":cd <repertoire>"

J'espère t'avoir aidé dans tes débuts avec Vim  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## bosozoku

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> franchement pour coder, vim c'est super, ca complete les noms, coloration syntaxique, supporte les ctags, ...

 

Tu peux me dire ou tu as appris à faire ça avec vim ? J'aimerai bien progresser avec cet éditeur mais je suis limité au vimtutor. Merci.

----------

## kernelsensei

ben perso, la plupart des trucs que je connais, c'est des astuces transmises de vieux geek a jeune geek, depuis la nuit des temps  :Wink: 

pour la completion j'ai fait un TIP la dessus a l'epoque.

tu veux savoir quoi precisement ?

----------

## bosozoku

Je veux savoir ces trucs et astuces justement, alors je vais de ce pas faire une recherche sur ton tip  :Smile: 

edit : à vrai dire c'était plutot la complétion php qui m'interessait mais je vais quand même chercher si ya pas quelque chose la dessus.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je veux savoir ces trucs et astuces justement, alors je vais de ce pas faire une recherche sur ton tip 
> 
> edit : à vrai dire c'était plutot la complétion php qui m'interessait mais je vais quand même chercher si ya pas quelque chose la dessus.

 

pour info, le voila : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-225354-highlight-completion+vim+tip.html

----------

## Starch

 *Asher256 wrote:*   

>  *angela wrote:*   Bon, bein merci tout le monde.
> 
> Désolé si mon poste était un peu trollesque, mais je voulais savoir l'avis de vrais connaisseurs ...
> 
> Je me suis tourné vers Vim, mais j'ai un peu de peine pour le moment, notamment pour compiler directement un fichier ( :make ne marche pas)...
> ...

 

Non. Make execute la commande stockée dans la variable &makeprg. Il se trouve que par defaut, elle est initialisée à make.

Mais on pourrait faire un petit :

```

:set makeprg='gcc -W -Wall -o #<.o %'

:make

```

que ça marcherait pareil... Pour le C, l'intérêt est limité, vu que de toute manière, on doit avoir un Makefile. Pour de LaTeX (au hasard) c'est bien sympa  :Smile: 

EDIT: j'ai oublié de quoter.

----------

## zeuss1414

Vu qu'il semble y avoir ici un grand nombre d'adepte de vim.   :Laughing:   Peu être qui vous pourriez nous donner vos .vimrc comme ca on pourra porfiter de votre experience sous vim

----------

## Enlight

le site des configs du mainteneur des ebuilds vim et auteur de gentoo-syntax : http://dev.gentoo.org/~ciaranm/configs/

----------

## Starch

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Vu qu'il semble y avoir ici un grand nombre d'adepte de vim.    Peu être qui vous pourriez nous donner vos .vimrc comme ca on pourra porfiter de votre experience sous vim

 

Le jour où il sera au propre, commenté et fonctionnel (oui c'est encore le pire défault qu'il ne marche pas) ok  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> K_S ??

 

Noooonnnn !!! Nooonnnn je veux pas !!! Laissez-moi partir !!! J'veux pas y retourner !!! Nooonnn !!! Hein, quoi ??? Ah... Euh... excusez-moi, j'ai soudain eu un cauchemar  :Crying or Very sad:  Pour un Suisse, KS veut dire Kampf Schuhe. En d'autres termes, souliers de combat.

Allez, vive l'armée suisse  :Laughing: 

Et n'insultez plus kernel_sensei de pareil façon. Le traiter de KS, c'est une injure qui mérite la cour martiale  :Very Happy: 

A+

----------

## kernelsensei

ca me fait penser que je dois encore aller m'acheter une paire de rangeos  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ca me fait penser que je dois encore aller m'acheter une paire de rangeos 

 

Ouais parce qu'à force de les user sur les n00bs ...

C'est fragile, les rangeros !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Longfield

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *Pongten wrote:*   K_S ?? 
> 
> Noooonnnn !!! Nooonnnn je veux pas !!! Laissez-moi partir !!! J'veux pas y retourner !!! Nooonnn !!! Hein, quoi ??? Ah... Euh... excusez-moi, j'ai soudain eu un cauchemar  Pour un Suisse, KS veut dire Kampf Schuhe. En d'autres termes, souliers de combat.
> 
> Allez, vive l'armée suisse 
> ...

 

Kompanie !!! Achtung !

Et ouais, cher collègue PI Ondi qui a aussi sué à Rafz, faudra revoir ton vocabulaire militaire, parce que c'est même Kampf Stiefel ! M'enfin bon, étant donnée notre fonction et surtout depuis qu'on a fini l'école de recrues, c'est surtout des Glande Stiefel ! Bon, faudra quand même que je trouve un moyen pour ne pas finir mes jours parce que je sens qu'à 30 piges ça va être limite pénible d'aller jouer l'imbécile dans la boue. Sur ce on va arrêter le off-topic hein !

Kompanie !!! Ruhe !

----------

## bulki

Kompanie !!! Achtung !

Et ouais, cher collègue PI Ondi qui a aussi sué à Rafz, faudra revoir ton vocabulaire militaire, parce que c'est même Kampf Stiefel ! M'enfin bon, étant donnée notre fonction et surtout depuis qu'on a fini l'école de recrues, c'est surtout des Glande Stiefel ! Bon, faudra quand même que je trouve un moyen pour ne pas finir mes jours parce que je sens qu'à 30 piges ça va être limite pénible d'aller jouer l'imbécile dans la boue. Sur ce on va arrêter le off-topic hein !

Kompanie !!! Ruhe ![/quote]

Toi aussi a Rafz, dans ce bunker perdu ? LOOL  :Very Happy: 

----------

